# Step by Step process to add spouse after lodging 190 visa



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

I have searched extensively but did not find a step by step approach on how to add spouse after submitting visa application for 190 visa. 
Here are my details
1)Submitted Visa application and paid visa fees as a single(unmarried) application in the month of april 2019. Last date to submit was 2nd May 2019. Form 80 submitted with details as single applicant.
2)Got married and got marriage certificate on 3rd june 2019

Now my question is, how do i add my spouse now? 
If i understand correctly, i can update change in circumstance and state these details in the section(attached image for reference)
But then, how will i be able to pay for my spouse fees? Will this be enabled later?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> I have searched extensively but did not find a step by step approach on how to add spouse after submitting visa application for 190 visa.
> Here are my details
> 1)Submitted Visa application and paid visa fees as a single(unmarried) application in the month of april 2019. Last date to submit was 2nd May 2019. Form 80 submitted with details as single applicant.
> 2)Got married and got marriage certificate on 3rd june 2019
> ...


After you upload this change of circumstances form, the CO will send you the invoice to pay the spouse fees
Once you have paid the fees, the documents section for the spouse will also become active and you can upload her set of documents 

Try to get more evidence that the marriage is genuine as only a marriage certificate may not be enough 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nikag said:


> I have searched extensively but did not find a step by step approach on how to add spouse after submitting visa application for 190 visa.
> Here are my details
> 1)Submitted Visa application and paid visa fees as a single(unmarried) application in the month of april 2019. Last date to submit was 2nd May 2019. Form 80 submitted with details as single applicant.
> 2)Got married and got marriage certificate on 3rd june 2019
> ...


Step 1 - Update your circumstances via Immiaccount from Single -> Married.

Step 2 - Pay for an additional applicant via Immiaccount (My Payments), and fill in Form 1436 with your partners info + receipt number, and upload Form 1436 to Immiaccount - you can also email DHA ([email protected]) to notify them of what you are doing. 

Step 3 - DHA CO will add your wife to your application if you have lodged a valid application. And generate a HAP ID for medicals. 

Step 4 - Upload evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship + other evidence (e.g. medicals, police checks, identity docs, functional English if you don't want to pay the VAC2 etc.).

That is the gist of what we did.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Step 1 - Update your circumstances via Immiaccount from Single -> Married.
> 
> Step 2 - Pay for an additional applicant via Immiaccount (My Payments), and fill in Form 1436 with your partners info + receipt number, and upload Form 1436 to Immiaccount - you can also email DHA ([email protected]) to notify them of what you are doing.
> 
> ...


This is informative. I have submitted the change in circumstance form. Should i email them now stating that i have a change in circumstance?
Also, what other evidence of genuine relationship can i provide apart from marriage certificate? We have on 2 occasions went on a trip, will the tickets suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> This is informative. I have submitted the change in circumstance form. Should i email them now stating that i have a change in circumstance?
> Also, what other evidence of genuine relationship can i provide apart from marriage certificate? We have on 2 occasions went on a trip, will the tickets suffice?


As PI said, see if you can make the payment of the spouse visa fees directly through Immiaccount?

If so then you can save time
But be very sure of what you are doing so that the funds don’t end up in the wrong section

Other evidence would be
The trips that you made
The chats that you had on social media
Photos of wedding and trips
Open joint bank accounts
Make each other beneficiaries in insurance policies etc
Buy joint property or rental agreements

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> As PI said, see if you can make the payment of the spouse visa fees directly through Immiaccount?
> 
> If so then you can save time
> But be very sure of what you are doing so that the funds don’t end up in the wrong section
> ...


Hi NB,
As i have already paid visa fees, i am unable to see any payment link in immi account. I think i should email them so that they can enable spouse section in my immi account.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> As i have already paid visa fees, i am unable to see any payment link in immi account. I think i should email them so that they can enable spouse section in my immi account.


You have paid the spouse visa fees also ?

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


no. i paid only for my fees as marriage was not confirmed at that time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> no. i paid only for my fees as marriage was not confirmed at that time


Then please read carefully what PI has said in his post regarding spouse visa fees payment process 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > no. i paid only for my fees as marriage was not confirmed at that time
> ...


Hi NB
i have updated the form and it has been submitted. i have even emailed to them stating the same. will they update the change on circumstance to add spouse in few days time or only when my application is picked up by co for assessment?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Step 1 - Update your circumstances via Immiaccount from Single -> Married.
> 
> Step 2 - Pay for an additional applicant via Immiaccount (My Payments), and fill in Form 1436 with your partners info + receipt number, and upload Form 1436 to Immiaccount - you can also email DHA ([email protected]) to notify them of what you are doing.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I understand now the process clearly. Just one question, While paying for spouse fees, it asks for Invoice number and Family Name. Where will i get the invoice number? and whose family name should i include in Family name section? Mine or hers?(She is yet to change her family name)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nikag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand now the process clearly. Just one question, While paying for spouse fees, it asks for Invoice number and Family Name. Where will i get the invoice number? and whose family name should i include in Family name section? Mine or hers?(She is yet to change her family name)


1 - Paying for spouse fees - this is what we did:

Click on "My Payments" tab - right at the top of your screen when you log into Immiaccount (between "My Applications" and "Manage Groups").

When it asks you to enter an Invoice Number / Family name, click Cancel.

Then in that Manage Payments tab - click on "Pre-pay Paper Service".

Then choose "Pre-pay Additional Applicant Charge".

Then fill in all the details (for the "Reference" blank, we filled in the primary applicants application reference alphanumeric details) - we chose Adelaide as the processing office - on advice from our MARA agent. 

Once you pay it will generate a receipt - then you can use those receipt details to fill in your Form 1436 and do the rest of it. 

Evidence wise - remember it has to be thorough - a free list is provided by the MARA agent I used here:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa/

2 - I would use the same name she is officially known as - lots of people don't change their surname after marriage.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. I really appreciate it. 
i have received email from skill select(after sending an enquiry email few days ago) that i need to attach certified copy. Here are the exact wordings

"We require a certified copy of your spouse’s birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate and Form 1436 to be uploaded to your IMMI account."

my question is do i need take colour or black and white of all documents and get it certified?

Another question: i will be paying fees for 190 nsw visa. there is an option to select lee st - sydney while paying spouse visa fees. Do i still choose adelaide?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I really appreciate it.
> i have received email from skill select(after sending an enquiry email few days ago) that i need to attach certified copy. Here are the exact wordings
> 
> "We require a certified copy of your spouse’s birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate and Form 1436 to be uploaded to your IMMI account."
> ...


As long as you scan the documents using the colour option in the scanner, no attestation is required

No idea about your other questions 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nikag said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I really appreciate it.
> i have received email from skill select(after sending an enquiry email few days ago) that i need to attach certified copy. Here are the exact wordings
> 
> "We require a certified copy of your spouse’s birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate and Form 1436 to be uploaded to your IMMI account."
> ...


We chose Adelaide cause our MARA agent said to, likely cause there are are general skilled visa teams based there, not sure if it'll make a difference to be honest. 

All the best!


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> We chose Adelaide cause our MARA agent said to, likely cause there are are general skilled visa teams based there, not sure if it'll make a difference to be honest.
> 
> All the best!


Hi,

The option it gives for paying additional application is "Pre-pay Additional Application Paper Application". It has "Paper application" mentioned whereas i am submitting my visa onine. Do i select this?

Attached picture.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

*CO added spouse*

Hi NB and PrettyIsotonic,

I just thought to give an update that my spouse is added successfully by the CO. I had followed the exact steps stated by PrettyIsotonic and it worked like a charm and they added my spouse in my application sooner than my expectation.(far exceeding my expectation)

Thanks for the help of NB and PrettyIsotonic was i able to achieve this without any hassle.

Now i believe i should provide following documents for my spouse(spouse points not claimed). I hope the below list is exhaustive enough(if anyone could confirm please?)
1.Form 80 and 1221
2.PCC and medicals
3.Functional English proof
4.Passport
5.Birth Certificate
6.Form 16
7.Payslips


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB and PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> I just thought to give an update that my spouse is added successfully by the CO. I had followed the exact steps stated by PrettyIsotonic and it worked like a charm and they added my spouse in my application sooner than my expectation.(far exceeding my expectation)
> 
> ...


6 & 7 not required

You have to add a complete set of genuine relationship documents 
Marriage certificate
Wedding photos
Proof of living together 
Holidays and trips evidence
Joint bank account property insurance utilities etc

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> 6 & 7 not required
> 
> You have to add a complete set of genuine relationship documents
> Marriage certificate
> ...


Hi NB,

For genuine relationship documents, i have provided the following:
1)Whtsapp Message Screen shot of Every Month
2)Whtsapp call screen shot
3)Call Statement(last 6 months) with her number highlighted in the pdf. Couldn't get statement older than 6 months as JIO only provides last 6 months statement
4)Trips booked together through travel portal and Railway website
5)Marriage Certificate
6)Wedding Invitation

I do not have any other proof. Will this suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For genuine relationship documents, i have provided the following:
> 1)Whtsapp Message Screen shot of Every Month
> ...


Wedding photos and trip photos ?
Joint bank account
Joint property ?


Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


it was a court marriage so there are no photos of the wedding

we have no joint bank account or property(planning to start a joint bank account this month)

we have no trip photos.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> it was a court marriage so there are no photos of the wedding
> 
> we have no joint bank account or property(planning to start a joint bank account this month)
> 
> we have no trip photos.


The evidence is weak
Hopefully the CO will be convinced 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > it was a court marriage so there are no photos of the wedding
> ...


let's hope for the best then. what could be the worst case though? can they reject the visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> let's hope for the best then. what could be the worst case though? can they reject the visa application?


I am not sure if they reject your application also or they give your the option to remove the partner and grant you the visa alone

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > let's hope for the best then. what could be the worst case though? can they reject the visa application?
> ...


The option to remove the partner would be too dreadful for me. I would prefer to have my visa rejected instead and get the refund.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> The option to remove the partner would be too dreadful for me. I would prefer to have my visa rejected instead and get the refund.


Which world are you living in ?
There is no refund in case of rejections 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > The option to remove the partner would be too dreadful for me. I would prefer to have my visa rejected instead and get the refund.
> ...


oh ok.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Which world are you living in ?
> There is no refund in case of rejections
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

In the call and sms statement, there are numerous pages that includes unwanted details like internat usage and so on. As i did not want the case officer to be bogged down with unwanted details, i have remove such pages from the pdf and only kept those pages related to calls made and sms made to my wife's number.

Will this be ok?

I ask this cause i do not want any CO to think that document is tinkered with as the pages no might skip in some cases


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In the call and sms statement, there are numerous pages that includes unwanted details like internat usage and so on. As i did not want the case officer to be bogged down with unwanted details, i have remove such pages from the pdf and only kept those pages related to calls made and sms made to my wife's number.
> 
> ...


It is always better to give the complete document without editing
You can highlight the entries which are relevant for easier reading

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


alright. that makes sense. thanks a lot for your valuable guidance 🙂


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the information. I really appreciate it.
> ...


Hi,

i wanted to ask one more question. My wife has been successfully added as dependent but while generating hap id , it
only gives option for me. How to generate hap id for dependent?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> The evidence is weak
> Hopefully the CO will be convinced
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Can you please help to provide information regarding how do i generate hap id for my spouse? i am unable to see option to generate hap id for her even though she has been successfully added as my dependant in my visa application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please help to provide information regarding how do i generate hap id for my spouse? i am unable to see option to generate hap id for her even though she has been successfully added as my dependant in my visa application


I am not sure but probably the CO only can generate the hap id for a person added to the application at a later date
I know this happens in case of babies

Call them up and ask

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> I am not sure but probably the CO only can generate the hap id for a person added to the application at a later date
> I know this happens in case of babies
> 
> Call them up and ask
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. I have followed the steps that you have mentioned and after sending them an email, they generated hap id for me and my wife. However, i need to mention that i have a type 2 diabetes and i am currently under medication for it. As hap id is already generated for me, how do i mention them this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have followed the steps that you have mentioned and after sending them an email, they generated hap id for me and my wife. However, i need to mention that i have a type 2 diabetes and i am currently under medication for it. As hap id is already generated for me, how do i mention them this?


If you have not got the test done with the earlier hap ID , then just ignore that, and use the hap id sent to you by the CO
I am sure that you must have mentioned about the diabetes in the application form ?

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


sorry, i did not understand. which application form? there was no option to mention about it on any form except for the form used to generate hap id. Now that it has been generated by them, i have no option or anything to declare this disease


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> sorry, i did not understand. which application form? there was no option to mention about it on any form except for the form used to generate hap id. Now that it has been generated by them, i have no option or anything to declare this disease


When you applied for PR, in the application you have to give your medical history
Do you remember that ?

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> When you applied for PR, in the application you have to give your medical history
> Do you remember that ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Throughout my process for PR application, i have not been asked to mention anything regarding medical issues. The only option where it was asked was while generating hap id. Apart from that, there was nowhere anything was mentioned to declare on this,


----------



## Harith9 (11 mo ago)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Step 1 - Update your circumstances via Immiaccount from Single -> Married.
> 
> Step 2 - Pay for an additional applicant via Immiaccount (My Payments), and fill in Form 1436 with your partners info + receipt number, and upload Form 1436 to Immiaccount - you can also email DHA ([email protected]) to notify them of what you are doing.
> 
> ...


How can I pay for an additional applicant through the "My Payment" Please advise stepwise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harith9 said:


> How can I pay for an additional applicant through the "My Payment" Please advise stepwise


The CO will generate the invoice
Only then you can pay
Cheers


----------



## harry973 (Feb 7, 2019)

nikag said:


> *CO added spouse*
> 
> Hi NB and PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> ...


Hi Did you chose "Pre-pay Additional Application Paper Application" in pre pay service? 
Also in main applicant under this pre pay option, we have to give primary applicant details?


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

So, going through this long thread, I think we can add our spouse once we get the invite for 190 visa. That should not be a problem if we follow the steps. Please help me understand on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> So, going through this long thread, I think we can add our spouse once we get the invite for 190 visa. That should not be a problem if we follow the steps. Please help me understand on this.


Have you claimed points for being single in the EOI?
Cheers


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, for now I am single, so I have claimed points in my EOI. Dec I am planning to get married. So post that there will be a change in the situation. For now I have received my pre-invite from NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> Yes, for now I am single, so I have claimed points in my EOI. Dec I am planning to get married. So post that there will be a change in the situation. For now I have received my pre-invite from NSW.


You cannot marry till you get the grant
The moment you marry, you are no longer eligible for the 10 points, so your application will be rejected for over claiming points 
Cheers


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

ok, it's hard to understand the process. Not sure what points they consider, the points at time of invitation or points at that current date. Such complex and tiring process this is.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> ok, it's hard to understand the process. Not sure what points they consider, the points at time of invitation or points at that current date. Such complex and tiring process this is.


It’s not complicated
It’s very simple
You have to prove all the points that you have claimed on the date of the final invite
Just because it’s inconvenient for you, doesn’t make it complex
So you have to prove that you are single till the grant
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

__





Check visa details and conditions


See what visa conditions may be attached to your visa




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au






Gunnidhi said:


> ok, it's hard to understand the process. Not sure what points they consider, the points at time of invitation or points at that current date. Such complex and tiring process this is.


It's really not hard to understand the VISA conditions. Like it's simple - your VISA will/might get cancelled if you get married before the grant. Just follow common sense really please.

8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entry
You must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia.
See what to do if your contact details have changed.
We might cancel your visa if we find out you were engaged, married or in a de facto relationship before we granted you the visa but did not tell us.





__





Check visa details and conditions


See what visa conditions may be attached to your visa




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------

